# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اطلاعاتی درباره مهندسی پلیمر

## alimiri137

لطفا اگر اطلاعاتی در باره مهندسی پلیمر دارید اینجا بزارید

----------


## eli94

*دیباچه:* هرکجا هستید باید بدانید که‌ یکی‌ از فرآورده‌های‌ صنعت‌ پلیمر در اطراف‌ شما است‌. چرا که‌ این‌ صنعت‌ در ساخت‌ رنگ‌ درها و دیوارهای‌ خانه‌ها و پوشاک‌، پوشش‌ کابل‌ها و سیم‌ها و هرآنچه‌ که‌ از لاستیک‌ یا پلاستیک‌ ساخته‌ شده‌ است‌، نقش‌ کلیدی‌ دارد. پلیمرها به‌ دو دسته‌ طبیعی‌ و مصنوعی‌ تقسیم‌ می‌شوند. پلیمرهای‌ طبیعی‌ موادی‌ مانند ترکیب‌های‌ سلولزی‌، چوب‌، کاغذ و پشم‌ هستند و از مواد نفتی‌ نیز می‌توان‌ مواد پلیمری‌ مصنوعی‌ را ساخت‌. مهندسی‌ پلیمر دارای‌ دو گرایش‌ اصلی‌ صنایع‌ پلیمر و تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌ است‌.
*گرایش‌ صنایع‌ پلیمر :*
هدف‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ صنایع‌ پلیمر تولید کلیه‌ محصولات‌ پلیمری‌ از قبیل‌ لاستیک‌، پلاستیک‌، الاستومر، رزین‌ و سایر مواد مورد نیاز صنعت‌ است‌. پلیمرها کاربرد پزشکی‌ نیز دارند. مثلاً دندان‌ مصنوعی‌ و لنزهای‌ چشمی‌ همه‌ از مواد پلیمری‌ ساخته‌ می‌شوند. در کل می‌توان گفت که مهندسی صنایع پلیمر شناخت، طراحی،‌ فرمولاسیون، آنالیز و بررسی خواص فیزیکی و مکانیکی سه ماده عمده لاستیک،‌ پلاستیک و کامپوزیت است.*درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل**دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف مهندسی‌ پلیمر:*
ریاضیات‌ عمومی‌، فیزیک‌ عمومی‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، کارگاه‌ عمومی‌، شیمی‌ آلی‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق‌، موازنه‌ انرژی‌ و مواد، ترمودینامیک‌ مهندسی‌، شیمی‌ پلیمریزاسیون‌، انتقال‌ حرارت‌، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، انتقال‌ جرم‌، عملیات‌ واحد، کنترل‌ فرآیندها، اقتصاد و طرح‌ مهندسی‌، نقشه‌کشی‌ صنعتی‌، استاتیک‌ و مقاومت‌ مصالح‌، ترمودینامیک‌ مهندسی‌، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، انتقال‌ حرارت‌، موازنه‌ انرژی‌ و مواد، عملیات‌ واحد، سینتیک‌ و طرح‌ راکتور، کنترل‌ فرایندها، شیمی‌ فیزیک‌، انتقال‌ جرم‌، ریاضیات‌ مهندسی‌، روش‌های‌ اندازه‌گیری‌ کمیت‌های‌ مهندسی‌، شیمی‌ فیزیک‌ پلیمرها، شیمی‌ سینتیک‌ پلیمریزاسیون‌، وسائل‌ اندازه‌گیری‌ مشخصات‌ مولکولی‌ پلیمرها، روش‌های‌ اندازه‌گیری‌ مشخصات‌ پلیمرها، مهندسی‌ و کارگاه‌ پلاستیک‌، رئولوژی‌ پلیمرها، اصول‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمریزاسیون‌، خواص‌ فیزیکی‌ و مکانیکی‌ پلیمرها، تکنولوژی‌ و خواص‌ فیزیکی‌ الیاف‌، مهندسی‌ و کارگاه‌ الاستومر، تکنولوژی‌ و کارگاه‌ کامپوزیت‌ها، خواص‌ و کاربرد پلیمرهای‌ طبیعی‌.
*دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ صنایع‌ پلیمر :*
رئولوژی‌ پلیمرها، مهندسی‌ الاستومر، مهندسی‌ پلاستیک‌، تکنولوژی‌ کامپوزیت‌ها، تکنولوژی‌ و خواص‌ فیزیکی‌ الیاف‌. (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌ این‌ گرایش‌ همراه با آزمایشگاه‌ است‌.)
*گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌ :*
امروزه 4 الی 5% از در آمد ناخالص دولت‌ها صرف خوردگی فلزات می‌شود. البته در ایران هنوز آماری در این مورد ارائه نشده است، اما "کمیته تحقیقات رنگ و خوردگی" که زیر نظر "شرکت ملی پخش فرآورده‌های نفتی ایران" دایر شده است، معتقد است که از دیر باز یکی از معضلات شرکت ملی پخش فرآورده‌های نفتی ایران، مشکلات ناشی از خوردگی مخازن و لوله‌ها بوده است.بدون شک پاسخگوی این مشکل متخصصان رشته تکنولوژی و علوم رنگ هستند زیرا یک بخش مهم از دروس این رشته در مورد پوشش‌دهی (یکی از راه‌های مبارزه با خوردگی) است. در کل دروس‌ گرایش‌ در دوره‌ کارشناسی‌ به‌ دو بخش‌ تقسیم‌ می‌شود. یک‌ بخش‌ در مورد سنتز مواد رنگزا است‌ که‌ کاربرد آن‌ در صنعت‌ نساجی‌، چاپ‌ و چرم‌سازی‌ است و بخش‌ دوم‌ پوشش‌دهی‌ است‌ که‌ روی‌ سطوح‌ فلزی‌ یا غیرفلزی‌ مانند پلیمرها، چوب‌ یا بتن‌ استفاده‌ می‌گردد.
*دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌:*
مهندسی‌ رزین‌های‌ صنعتی‌، تکنولوژی‌ تولید رنگ‌، شیمی‌ و تکنولوژی‌ مواد رنگزا، کنترل‌ رنگ‌، تکنولوژی‌ جوهرهای‌ چاپ‌. (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌ این‌ گرایش‌ همراه با آزمایشگاه‌ است‌.)
*توانایی‌های‌ لازم :*
واحدهای‌ کارگاه‌ و آزمایشگاه‌ در هر دو گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمر اهمیت‌ بسزایی‌ دارد. به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ دانشجوی‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید قوی‌ بوده‌ و تحمل‌ ساعت‌ها کار در آزمایشگاه‌ را داشته‌ باشد. دانشجوی‌ گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌ نیز نباید حساس‌ باشد و باید‌ بوی‌ مواد شیمیایی‌ مختلف‌ را تحمل کند و بیماری‌ کوررنگی‌ نیز نداشته‌ باشد تا هنگام‌ ساخت‌ رنگ‌ دچار مشکل‌ نگردد. در کل‌ یک‌ دانشجوی‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمر لازم است شیمی‌ را بداند تا بتواند پلیمر را بفهمد. همچنین‌ این‌ رشته‌ مثل‌ همه‌ رشته‌های‌ مهندسی‌ نیاز به‌ ریاضیات‌ قوی‌ دارد و بالاخره‌ دانشجوی‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ مسلط‌ بوده‌ و طریقه‌ استفاده‌ از رایانه‌ را نیز بداند.
*موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :*
امروزه‌ بیش‌ از 50% قطعات‌ خودروها از مواد پلیمری‌ ساخته‌ می‌شود. در صنایع‌ برق‌، الکترونیک‌ و مخابرات‌ نیز پلیمرهای‌ مصنوعی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ عایق‌های‌ الکتریکی‌ جایگاه‌ بسیار مهمی‌ دارند. در صنعت‌ پوشاک‌ نیز پلیمرها مؤثر هستند. در صنایع‌ حمل‌ و نقل‌، صنایع‌ نظامی‌، پزشکی‌، کشاورزی‌ و بسته‌بندی‌ کاربرد مواد پلیمری‌ بسیار گسترده‌ است‌. فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمر گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌ نیز می‌توانند در کارخانجات‌ رنگ‌سازی‌ به‌ تولید رنگینه‌های‌ مصنوعی‌ بپردازند. از سوی دیگر امروزه‌ صنعت‌ پوشش‌دهی‌ بسیار گسترش‌ یافته‌ است‌ تا جایی‌ که‌ در کنار هر صنعت‌ مادر حتماً یک‌ صنعت‌ پوشش‌دهی‌ حضوری‌ فعال‌ دارد؛ از دگمه‌های‌ یک‌ پیراهن‌ و سگک‌ کفش‌ گرفته‌ تا دستگیره‌ درها، پوشش‌های‌ صنعتی‌ مثل‌ ضد خوردگی‌ و پوشش‌های‌ تزئینی‌. در حال حاضر در بسیاری‌ از شرکت‌ها یک‌ لیسانس‌ شیمی‌ کار یک‌ مهندس‌ پلیمر را انجام‌ می‌دهد اما هر شرکتی‌ که‌ یک‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمر استخدام‌ کرده‌ تازه‌ به‌ کارآیی‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ پی‌ برده‌ است‌.
منبع: کتاب آشنایی با رشته های دانشگاهی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشورتالیف خانم فیروزه سودایی ونرم افزار سامان رشته ی سازمان سنجش

----------


## eli94

*معرفي رشته پليمر*
* عهديه امجدي دانشجوي پليمر دانشگاه تربيت مدرس- رتبه 40 ارشد*

رشته مهندسي پليمر نسبت به رشته‌هاي مهندسي ديگر تقريباً جوان است و شکوفايي آن از زمان جنگ جهاني دوم آغاز شده است . اما به دليل کاربرد روزافزون پليمر در صنايع مختلف ، اين رشته به سرعت رشد کرده و امروزه جزو يکي از رشته‌هاي مهم کشورهاي صنعتي پيشرفته مي‌باشد .از 20 سال پيش مهندسي پليمر در ايران مورد توجه قرار گرفت. البته در آغاز اين رشته يکي از گرايشهاي رشته مهندسي شيمي مطرح بود اما در سال 1362 رشته مهندسي پليمر با دو گرايش صنايع پليمر و تکنولوژي و علوم رنگ به طور مستقل اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو کرد .
معمولا در معرفي رشته مهندسي پليمر به لاستيک، پلاستيک، رنگ، پوشاک و مانند اينها اشاره مي کنند. اما اين فقط جزئي از مهندسي پليمر است که شامل فرآورده هاي آن در صنعت ايران مي باشد. در حالي که در زمان حال، علم پليمر در خيلي از رشته هاي ديگر نفوذ کرده و مرزهاي دانش را شکافته است. ما نيز براي آشنايي اوليه، به معرفي ابتدايي آن بسنده مي کنيم.پليمرها به‌ دو دسته‌ طبيعي‌ و مصنوعي‌ تقسيم‌ مي‌شوند. پليمرهاي‌ طبيعي‌ موادي‌ مانند ترکيب‌هاي‌ سلولزي‌، چوب‌، کاغذ و پشم‌ هستند و از مواد نفتي‌ نيز مي‌توان‌ مواد پليمري‌ مصنوعي‌ را ساخت‌. در ادامه به معرفي گرايش صنايع پليمر مي پردازيم.
*گرايش صنايع پليمر* : در صنعت هدف‌ رشته‌ مهندسي‌ صنايع‌ پليمر توليد کليه‌ محصولات‌ پليمري‌ از قبيل‌ لاستيک‌، پلاستيک‌، الاستومر، رزين‌ و ساير مواد مورد نياز صنعت‌ است‌. پليمرها کاربرد پزشکي‌ نيز دارند. مخصوصا خيلي از مواد مورد نياز براي تهيه محصولات پزشکي مواد پليمري هستند. دندان‌ مصنوعي و کامپوزيت هاي براي ترميم دندان‌، لنزهاي‌ چشمي‌، زخم بندهاي هيدروژلي و داربست هاي مهندسي بافت همه‌ از مواد پليمري‌ ساخته‌ مي‌شوند و به آنها پليمرهاي زيستي مي گويند. در کل مي‌توان گفت که مهندسي صنايع پليمر شناخت، طراحي،‌ فرمولاسيون، آناليز و بررسي خواص فيزيکي و مکانيکي سه ماده عمده لاستيک،‌ پلاستيک و کامپوزيت هاي پليمري است.
دروسي که يک دانشجوي مهندسي پليمر در طول تحصيل آنها را مي گذراند :
درسهاي پايه رشته مهندسي پليمر

رياضي (1)و(2)
محاسبات عددي

برنامه‌نويسي کامپيوتر
فيزيک 1و2

معادلات ديفرانسيل
آزفيزيک 1




برنامه دروس اصلي رشته مهندسي پليمر

اقتصاد و طرح مهندسي
مکانيک و آزمانيک سيا لات

نقشه کشي صنعتي
انتقال و آز انتقال حرارت

استاتيک و مقاومت مصالح
موازنه انرژي و مواد

ترموديناميک مهندسي
عمليات واحد 1




درسهاي تخصصي رشته مهندسي پليمر

شيمي و آزشيمي فيزيک پليمرها
اصول مهندسي پليمريزاسيون

شيمي سينتيک پليمريزاسيون
خواص و آزخواص فيزيکي و مکانيکي پليمرها

وسائل اندازه‌گيري مشخصات ملکولي پليمرها
تکنولوژي و خواص فيزيکي الياف

آزروشهاي اندازه‌گيري مشخصات پليمرها
مهندسي و کارگاه الاستومر کارگاه الاستومر

مهندسي و کارگاه پلاستيک
تکنولوژي و کارگاه کامپوزيتها

رئولوژي پليمرها
خواص و کاربرد پليمرهاي طبيعي



 البته ممکن است برنامه هاي درس هاي ارائه شده براي دانشگاه هاي مختلف تفاوت هاي جزئي داشته باشد. 
*رشته‌هاي مشابه و نزديک به اين رشته :*
رشته مهندسي شيمي تا حدودي واحدهاي مشترک با اين رشته دارد.
*فرصتهاي شغلي يک مهندس پليمر ( در حد کارشناسي )* :
دکتر نازکدست در يک معرفي اجمالي در مورد جايگاه مواد پليمري در صنايع مختلف و در نتيجه بازار کار فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌گويد : امروزه مواد پليمري در صنايع مختلف بسيار پراهميت هستند براي مثال در صنايع برق ، الکترونيک و مخابرات پليمرهاي مصنوعي به عنوان عايق‌هاي الکتريکي بسيار مهمي دارند به گونه‌اي که امروزه اگر پليمرها نباشند ، صنايع برق نمي‌توانند به اهداف خويش دست يابند.در صنعت پوشاک نيز پليمرها در توليد پاپوشش‌ها ، تن‌پوششها و کف‌پوششها بسيار مؤثر هستند در صنايع حمل و نقل زميني ( خودرو سازي ، قطار و . . . ) ، و هوايي ( هواپيما و هلي‌کوپترها ) و دريايي (کشتي‌ها و . . .  ) پليمرهاحضوري چشمگيردارندو بالاخره درصنايع نظامي،پزشکي،کشاورزي و بسته‌بندي موادپليمري بسيارگسترده است .
*مشکلات شغلي*
گمنامي رشته مهندسي پليمر يکي از مشکلاتي است که بيشتر دانشجويان و فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته از آن سخن مي‌گويند آنها معتقدند که بيشتر مديران صنايع و شرکتهاي دولتي و خصوصي از کارآيي مهندسان پليمراطلا عي ندارند. من خودم، موارد زيادي راجع به اين مشکل مشاهده کردم که طرف مدرک تحصيلي شيمي يا مهندسي شيمي دارد اما در يک شغلي که کاملا تخصص پليمر نياز دارد مشغول به کار است.
*زمينه هاي پژوهشي علوم و مهندسي پليمر*
در حال حاضر فعاليت در زمينه گسترده علوم و مهندسي پليمر بيش از هر زمان ديگري چشم نواز است. پيشرفت هاي بنيادي خيره کننده در بسياري از زمينه ها شامل روش هاي پليمره شدن، مباحث نظري، شبيه سازي و مدل سازي، درک پديده هاي فيزيکي نو، پيشرفت ها در روش هاي مشخصه يابي و به کارگيري راهبردهاي زيستي براي توليد ساختارهاي چند عاملي، نيروي محرکه اي است براي ادامه و گسترش فعاليت هاي پژوهشي و جذب عملگرايان از ساير رشته ها.
همزمان، جامعه با چالش هاي جهاني در کانون توجه روبروست. نياز به منابع گسترده و پايدار انرژي، نيازمندي ها به هواي پاک، آب و منابع غذايي، نياز به فراهم کردن، باز مصرف و جايگزين کردن مواد پليمري مشتق از نفت، تقاضا براي عامل هاي درماني با اثربخشي و قابليت تهيه بيشتر رو به افزايش است. در تمامي اين زمينه ها، مواد پليمري جديد و فرآيندهايي نو براي تهيه و فرآوري پليمرها و کامپوزيت هاي پليمري، نقش حياتي ايفا مي کند.در زمينه انرژي، پليمرها حداقل در خدمت سه نقش گسترده هستند: به عنوان ترکيباتي در سامانه هاي جديد جمع آوري و ذخيره انرژي، به عنوان مواد سازه هاي سبک کاهش دهنده مصرف سوخت (به ويژه در حمل و نقل) و به عنوان مواد مؤثرتر براي فناوري هاي جداسازي. براي توسعه پايدار، صنايع پليمري سبز، نه تنها مواد زيست تخريب پذير را فراهم مي آورد، بلکه دامنه گسترده تري از مواد پليمري بر پايه منابع تجديدپذير را در بر مي گيرد. پليمرها در حال حاضر کاربردهاي پزشکي فراواني يافته اند که شامل سامانه هاي دارورساني، کاشتني هاي مصنوعي، زخم بندها، لنزهاي چشمي، مهندسي بافت و ... است.
براي پژوهش هاي بهتر، نه تنها همکاري بيشتر درون رشته اي، بلکه همکاري بين رشته اي با ساير رشته ها مانند شيمي،  مهندسي شيمي، علم مواد، فيزيک، زيست شناسي، زيست پزشکي و محيط زيست مورد تأکيد است.

----------


## eli94

نام دانشگاه
ظرفیت رشته
تعداد قبولی های کانون در کنکور
میانگین تراز قبولی های کانون
چارک پائین ترازقبولی های کانون
ادبيات فارسي
عربي
معارف
زبان
رياضيات
فيزيك
شيمي

دانشگاه تهرانصنايع پليمر
25
18
6632
6483
5
6
6
6
3
5
5

دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهرانصنايع پليمر
40
30
6316
6083
6
6
6
5
3
5
4

دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهرانتکنولوژي و علوم رنگ
30
23
6125
5891
5
6
5
5
3
5
4

دانشگاه صنعتي قمصنايع پليمر
30
16
5393
5260
4
4
4
3
2
3
2

دانشگاه گلستان - گرگانصنايع پليمر
20
16
5084
4863
3
3
4
4
1
2
3

دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهرانتکنولوژي و علوم رنگ--پرديس خودگردان
30
12
5058
4494
3
3
3
4
1
2
1

دانشگاه صنعتي اميرکبير - تهرانصنايع پليمر--پرديس خودگردان
30
20
4816
4578
3
3
3
4
1
2
2

دانشگاه بنابصنايع پليمر
50
20
4788
4565
2
2
3
2
1
2
2

دانشگاه لرستان - خرم آبادصنايع پليمر
25
10
4671
4618
3
2
4
3
1
2
2

دانشگاه ياسوجصنايع پليمر--محل تحصيل گچساران
30
18
4611
4354
2
2
2
2
1
2
1

دانشگاه ياسوجصنايع پليمر--محل تحصيل گچساران --شبانه
20
9
4572
4399
3
1
3
1
1
1
1


نام دانشگاه
ظرفیت رشته
تعداد قبولی های کانون در کنکور
میانگین تراز قبولی های کانون
چارک پائین ترازقبولی های کانون
ادبيات فارسي
عربي
معارف
زبان
رياضيات
فيزيك
شيمي

----------


## alimiri137

دستت درد نکنه اینارو می دونستم می خوام ببینم کسی اینجا دانشجو این رشته است درباره کار و اپلای نظر بده

----------


## alimiri137

ایا دانشجو پلیمر کسی اینجا هست؟

----------

